# cpt code for incision and removal foreign body hand



## jordway

Anesthetic used was 2% plain lidocaine 1-2 ml. A simple foreign body incision and removal of the skin was performed on the left hand. Forceps method are used for removing foreign body. A sterile dressing was applied. After care wound instructions were given. 

Area injected with 1.5 ml of lidocaine 2% with good anesthetic effect. Small incision made around the central scab. Scab removed with flecks of likely metal embedded. Wound probed gently with forceps without other FB noted. Sterile dressing applied.

Would this be cpt code 10120??


----------



## ehanna

Thats what I would use


----------



## Amy Pritchett

I agree with the surgical note that you sent that the code would be 10120.


----------



## Healthy Connect

One of my providers removed a foreign body from a child's hand (pencil lead).  The school nurse and the mother had already tried to get it out without success.  The provider administered lidocaine and then with an 18 guage needle she enlarged the opening and was able to remove the pencil lead.  Does this classify for CPT 10120.  If so, can I also charge the office visit.  She did do a low level exam.  Only diagnosis is "foreign body hand".


----------



## cdr4life

Hello, yes, you would want to use 10120, and if a surgical tray was used, 
A4550 would be the code for that. Make sure to use modifier 59  on 10120 for proper payment/adjudication


----------

